# What Happened To The Dual Injected EA888?



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

What happened to the much anticipated *FSI/MPI DUAL INJECTED EA888* engine we were all told would be coming to the the States in the MkVII? Sure, the EA888 is here, but it's missing this very IMPORTANT feature... what happened Jamie? Maybe I'm wrong, please tell me if I am.... please! (On page 25 of this VW document, http://www.cargroup.org/assets/speakers/presentations/40/schmidt_oliver.pdf it says the FSI/MPI Dual Injection EA888 configuration for the USA will NOT BE COMING TO THE USA! See image below!) WTF???? 

For those newbies who either don't know or remember, VWAG (including Audi) had a HUGE issue since 2009 with their direct injection engines suffering from premature severe carbon build-up on their intake valves. Owners were furious after they discovered that for all the benefits of direct injected engines, they suffered dearly as none of the detergents found in modern gasolines to clean carbon off intake valves in port injected cars wouldn't work on their direct injected cars because the gasoline would never come into contact with the intake valve system. This caused lawsuits and pure chaos among us loyalists... 








VW 2.0T

The much anticipated system opened up new benefits for future VW engine applications. They cited advanced mixture formation that can be carried out by a combination of three separate injection patterns, each injector working independently and then a combination of both. This technology would provide fuel efficiency benefits from charge air cooling, more facile turbocharging, and the downsizing that these designs permitted. The system combined high pressure direct injection and a lower pressure MPI system. The MPI valves would be supplied with fuel via a flush connection through the high pressure fuel pump (HPP) in order to guarantee internal cooling of the HPP during MPI operation. An added benefit to all this was cleaner intake valves!

So VW in all their wisdom designed a new engine to replace the old, thus the EA888 was born with dual injectors! One set would be mounted in the port (where they would clean the valves off during normal driving) and another set inside the combustion chamber (thus the name direct injection) for that extra efficient power when needed. This setup was a dream come true!!!! 



























(Note that the MPI system (the port injectors) are missing for the EA888 engine headed for the USA in the diagram above (among many more important technical cuts) from VWAG! Compare the two diagrams above.)


So it looks as if VWAG dropped the dual injection set-up for the United States!!! WHY? To save a little money? To trim production costs? To increase profits??? Maybe all the above??


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks to me like they held off for financial reasons. They want you to keep coming back for more. If they released the valve lift and secondary injection too early, they would have to develop more innovative products sooner. It was probably cheaper too. I agree. They should have given us the best engine with all the bells and whistles. Not sure if it would meet their big business plans. Thanks for the great write up. Awesome job. 👍


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

MMeachGLI said:


> Looks to me like they held off for financial reasons. They want you to keep coming back for more. If they released the valve lift and secondary injection too early, they would have to develop more innovative products sooner. It was probably cheaper too. I agree. They should have given us the best engine with all the bells and whistles. Not sure if it would meet their big business plans. Thanks for the great write up. Awesome job. 


Port injection is to meet EU emissions standards at part throttle/low load. The valve-washing effect is a secondary benefit. Since US emissions standards are less strict, and this 'unneeded' feature adds cost, yes, it was a financial decision. It also doesn't hurt that the lack of this feature may encourage owners to return to VW service for additional carbon cleanings (at the owner's expense)

Valve-lift is coming to US on the 2015 GTI.

I am VERY disappointed US is not getting MPI. I am still extremely and somewhat irrationally excited about the 2015 GTI and strongly contemplating a purchase (to replace my beloved and 15 year DD 99 Passat nevalose).


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It's these kinds of cost cutting decisions that makes me believe that VWoA is not really interested in obtaining the market share goal for the USA... it's all baloney.


----------



## hotneutron (Oct 20, 2003)

Went to my VW delaer's lot and snap a window sticker for the 2015 GTI Autobahn.










The 2015 GTI's Engine is coming from *Germany*, not Silao, Mexico. 

The slides reads "EA888 FOR THE US *OUT OF SILAO*". 









I interpret that as the engine from Silao doesn't have MPI, nor valvelift. Hopefully the engine from Germany has both MPI and valvelift.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Whatever the source, the 2015 US GTI engine has and will have VVTL (variable valve timing and exhaust-side variable lift) but NOT Multipoint Injection (MPI)


----------



## hotneutron (Oct 20, 2003)

Waterfan said:


> Whatever the source, the 2015 US GTI engine has and will have VVTL (variable valve timing and exhaust-side variable lift) but NOT Multipoint Injection (MPI)


Your source is?


----------



## motornajoia (May 19, 2013)

Well what I see here in Brazil is, I got a 2014 Gli, with the new Gen 3 engine, and also saw here on the dealer the MKVII GTI and the engine is very different, first of all, it comes with both kind of injectors, and also doesn´t have the turbo plugged into the head,instead that is a kind of a top mount turbo, with intake manifold and the turbo is up there when you pop the hood, ans also has the valve lifting sensors...


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

hotneutron said:


> Your source is?




http://www.cargroup.org/assets/speakers/presentations/40/schmidt_oliver.pdf


----------



## ronparr (Jun 27, 2014)

*Silao!!!*

How does that help?

The doc is talking about engines from Silao, when the question is about an engine from Germany.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

motornajoia said:


> Well what I see here in Brazil is, I got a 2014 Gli, with the new Gen 3 engine, and also saw here on the dealer the MKVII GTI and the engine is very different, first of all, it comes with both kind of injectors, and also doesn´t have the turbo plugged into the head,instead that is a kind of a top mount turbo, with intake manifold and the turbo is up there when you pop the hood, ans also has the valve lifting sensors...


Take some pics. I think it's got the low pressure secondary injectors. It's also probably got valve lift as well. The turbo is a different setup. They flipped the turbo around where the intake doesn't have to go over the exhaust side of the turbo.


----------



## hotneutron (Oct 20, 2003)

I snapped a picture of naked EA888 gen 3. This engine is made in Gabon (typo for Germany?)
There is no mpi (low pressure fuel injection) rail.

The four holes are not connected.


----------



## TT-Tom (Sep 6, 2007)

Look at the placement of the di injector and tell me that port injection is going to do a better job at cleaning the valves... shouldn't be an issue AT ALL!!! I'm pretty sure the port injection was added for emissions reasons in eu and was not necessary here. It may be a nice future upgrade for owners once we reach a level of fueling requirements that di can't supply. It shouldn't be too difficult to source the system and code it in, tuning is a different issue but I suppose we will cross that bridge when we get there. Maybe [email protected] can chime in.


----------



## VWnotacar (Nov 19, 2005)

TT-Tom said:


> Look at the placement of the di injector and tell me that port injection is going to do a better job at cleaning the valves... shouldn't be an issue AT ALL!!! I'm pretty sure the port injection was added for emissions reasons in eu and was not necessary here. It may be a nice future upgrade for owners once we reach a level of fueling requirements that di can't supply. It shouldn't be too difficult to source the system and code it in, tuning is a different issue but I suppose we will cross that bridge when we get there. Maybe [email protected] can chime in.


"tell me that port injection is going to do a better job at cleaning the valves"
Alright I'll tell you, DI will NOT clean the back side of the valves one bit, they can't, port injection will. Did you see the picture at the top of this thread? That''s what is being discussed here carbon build-up on the backs of the intake valves which causes loss of power and fuel economy. VW knows this but isn't willing to send us (North America) the engine with direct injection + port injection.


----------

